# Radio Shack carries shortwave UVC lamps



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 8, 2005)

A month or so ago I was looking for a source for a shortwave UV fluorescent lamp for a germicidal project I was building. I couldn't find any at my usual lighting sources locally so I went ahead and ordered one by mail.

Tonight while perusing a local Radio Shack I saw an air cleaner on sale so I looked at the display more closely. I then discovered they were selling replacement shortwave UV lamps for this unit, two to a pack for $30. The lamp assembly is a specialized shape and connector, looking like a very thin U-shaped CCFL with a tiny 3-pin molex connector for power.

I'm just amazed that I stumbled across a UVC lamp in one of the last places that I'd expect to find one - Radio Shack.


----------

